
Lightest vim config, have fun - mrytsr
https://github.com/mrytsr/light-vimrc
======
johncoltrane
"Lightest vim config, have fun" _deconstructing it_.

\- Autocommands are not assigned to one or more self-clearing group.

\- Everything here assumes Linux and bash; this is utterly stupid.

\- Lines 26-28 demonstrate a dramatic lack of understanding for something
meant to be used by others.

\- Recursive mappings used instead of non-recursive ones for no reason.

\- WTF with line 34?

\- Line 36-48 are almost certainly there for reasons very specific to the
author. They are useless for others.

\- Mixed short and full option names.

\- Line 69 may work for the author but it may not work for others.

\- Line 75 is useless.

\- Line 83 may work for the author but it may not work for others.

\- Lines 96-182… Oh nice! Crappy useless plugins _AND_ a plugin manager! The
very definition of "light".

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
stewbrew
Please define "light".

Just a reminder, the _lightest_ config is no config.

